# using a



## goloops (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
I recently discovered this fishing method called Kontiki fishing. I find it is a great method to carry your bait hundreds of meters out into the sea and catch bigger fish than those who can only cast within 60 meters or so.

was attracted to this gadget immediately when I saw how it works the first time on youtube. But there are many short comings to it too.

First, its size is like 1.5 meters long and weights about 5 to 7 kg. Its extremely bulky to carry around, even when you have a car.

Second, it works by carrying your bait 500m out into the sea and stays there for a couple of hours until you want to retrieve the line back. It is very risky when there are boats moving around in the area.

Third the price. On average, they cost about 2000 dollars. And the fact that it has to stay out in the sea for a few hours connected only to your fishing line. The risk of loosing your 2000 dollars gadget is extremely high that way.

So personally I just want to explore this idea where what if there is a much smaller and lighter gadget made of foam which you can fit comfortably into a 40x20x20cm bag. And you will have a safety line to pull it back immediately after it drops your bait 200m out into the sea. And mostly importantly it is only going to cost less than 1/10 of the price. within 200 dollars.

What do you guys think?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hey GOLOOPS, if you are the same guy as FISHINGSHOPSS, please use only ONE name,
join the forums, sit still, and pay attention. Copy and Pasting from other forums is in
no way wrong, but, we would like to hear your own experiences, desires, ideas, etc.
We can tell when you are joking around and you are only pretending to be someone else.

decide on one name, and keep it, and join in - - - we do not care where you are from !!!!
If you fish the Yangtze River (长江) tell us about it. Just don't play around.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Those devices might be nice where you can set out a long trot line (basically). For running out and dropping baits, idk. If you could pull it off for $200 and it works I would take a stab at it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL - $200.00 ??????
I think that once you get your WATERPROOF cervos together, and flotation something or other 
for a trolling motor and batteries, you are way way from the $200 target.

* $4,500.00* http://gtkontiki.co.nz/


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

kayak


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

shark float and a lifesaver candy .. $5


----------



## ppeg34 (Jun 21, 2012)

At that price point, just use a drone.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

OH WOW !!! LOL all these new drone capabilities !!! why NOT ???
Relatively inexpensive - stays within eyesight - run 6 or 8 ounces out 
as far as you want, drop it, return to base. LOL

GREAT THINKING outside of the box !!


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

I like this idea better http://www.aquacat.co.za as opposed to the kontiki fishing http://www.seahorse.net.nz. But then again, both ways are cheating.


----------

